# the 710



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

has any one heard of the john deere 710 lawn tractor there is one 4 sale on the web but know pic any one have a pic ??? 

they are asking 1000 $ for it 

it mite be hot don't know


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

How about a link to the site? Why do think it might be "hot"?

Greg


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's in good shape and new battier unless the guy does not know what it's worth they are worth 5000 here


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's on a thing called sarnia online it's a classifieds never heard of the 710 any have a pic or some info like hp


----------

